# Paph St. Swithin 'Tanya' HCC



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

My friend Jay, got a HCC this past weekend in the Galveston Bay OS show.






The dorsal got beat up by the wire hook you see there around the stem. As a fact, most of the plants I transported to the show and back got a work'in over


----------



## eaborne (May 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 10, 2016)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2016)

Awesome. Is it from older breeding do u know?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2016)

Very nice. Congratulations to Jay!

How come beat up? Rough mountain pass???


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

Justin and all. Its a Frank Smith crossing of roth 'Crystelle' by phili 'Alford'. Jay picked it up from Frank directly or from June's when she was in business

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (May 10, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Very nice?
> 
> How come beat up? Rough mountain pass???


Well Dot no mountain passes but to stuff three trays of plants in the back of my Ford Sports Trac and two in the bed with a bunch of display props, dragging a 16 ft trailor behind me 15 or so miles in houston traffic on a interstate for forty yrs has been under re- construction, I-45, with make shift backtop roads running off on berms and grassland. If that wasn't bad enough, have two plants, this one included, too tall to fit in the back had to set pots on the floor board in the front seat with spikes laying back towards me to keep from whipping and breaking. My Inti's Tears was the other one. Noope, no mountain passes.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2016)

Ah thanks...not an old cross then.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Well Dot no mountain passes but to stuff three trays of plants in the back of my Ford Sports Trac and two in the bed with a bunch of display props, dragging a 16 ft trailor behind me 15 or so miles in houston traffic on a interstate for forty yrs has been under re- construction, I-45, with make shift backtop roads running off on berms and grassland. If that wasn't bad enough, have two plants, this one included, too tall to fit in the back had to set pots on the floor board in the front seat with spikes laying back towards me to keep from whipping and breaking. My Inti's Tears was the other one. Noope, no mountain passes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I was joking, of course. But I empathize with the juggling you had to do to fit everything in. I have a Honda Fit, which can hold an amazing amount of plants, but not also with staging!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2016)

a nice dark flower. Congrats.
What are the measurements?


----------



## troy (May 14, 2016)

Excellent award!!!!!


----------

